# A Halloween Ball - 2015



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

What does everyone think of a Halloween Ball.....??
Even Monsters, Vampires and Creatures of the Night like to "Fancy-up" sometimes.

I always announce the next year's theme during the presentation of the "Best Costume" awards. Hence the planning of the theme for 2015.
It seems to open up the imagination to many possibilities. How would Frankenstein dress if he were going to a Ball? Or his bride, a werewolf or vampire?
I think this will be a very different approach for our guests.
Please offer any comments, thoughts or concerns.
Thank you.


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

I think it sounds like a really fun idea. If you give your guests ideas for potential costumes though, I'd make sure to throw in a few more potentially unusual ideas to help the less creative so there's not a million people wearing their old prom outfits with a set of fangs thrown on. ^_^

Off the top of my head, things like the yeti or wendigo, Anansi (trickster god, often appears as a spider), voodoo practitioners, kitsune-tsuki (Japanese fox spirit), Medusa, la llorona, banshee, harpies, as well as the classics like the Grim Reaper, etc. 

Those Grandin Road pics are great inspiration. That werewolf cape needs to be draped around a dressed-to-the-nines Red Riding Hood or werewolf huntress! Or me. Really, though, I need that.


----------



## Maxiboots (Aug 31, 2010)

So so much a ball as high school prom. Sorry, I still don't know how to imbed photos.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I LOVE this theme idea. If you have a good group, they could really have some fun with their costume creation. Could you decide each person's character with a draw and assign monsters randomly to help people out?


----------

